# BPF shot timings - general benchmark!



## stuartmack1974 (Jan 28, 2014)

Hello all

just started experimenting with the bottomless portafilter and have had a few crackers, bang down the middle, beautiful rich crema, great taste! A 16g dose is blinding out at about 13 -15 secs though, does that seem about right?

Regards

Stuart


----------



## garyashe (Feb 15, 2014)

Hey Stuart, sounds about right given that there's just 16g in there. I prefer to refer to a bottomless portafilter as a naked portafilter


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

stuartmack1974 said:


> Hello all - just started experimenting with the bottomless portafilter and have had a few crackers, bang down the middle, beautiful rich crema, great taste! A 16g dose is blinding out at about 13 -15 secs though, does that seem about right?


13-15secs - assuming the timing starts when you hit the pump button is too short - you will be under-extracting. Tighten up your grind a bit and tamp a bit harder to extend your shot time to around 25-27secs - then see what it tastes like. Don't be mesmerised by the crema - it's no indication of shot quality despite what manufacturers say.


----------

